# To wether or not to wether?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We have a June buckling that I am debating on castrating. Is there any market for wethers born so late in the year? That is, besides for selling by the pound?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Is he buck quality? Something that would greatly improve the breed and/or your herd? If not, I'd always wether. :wink: I usually have about 40 or more kids per year... I've never kept more than 2 or 3 bucklings intact out of all those kids.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Usually if you are contemplating whether or not to wether...then it's usually best to wether the animal. A buck quality kid usually should be easily recognized. :thumb:

As for marketability...I think it depends on what similar quality animals are selling for in your area and how goat sales are going around you. I would think an average quality buck vs. an average quality wether...a wether would be an easier sale. Also...you won't have to worry about an extra buckling trying to get out and the extra stink.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very good points.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I agree with everyone. Plus if you wether there is usually alot of 4-H kids looking for next years wether, people looking for pets or weed eaters. I would say if he is not buck quality wether him. Can we see a picture?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Would 4-h kids be interested in a kid born so late in the season? He is a really nice kid, the only reason I am considering wethering him is because he has a split in his scrotum... which obviously wouldn't be a problem after I banded him


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wethers can go as pets or meat or companions. Bucks are strictly for breeding or meat in most cases. 
If you think he is worthy of siring kids then maybe leave him intact. If not wether.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Wethers can go as pets or meat or companions. Bucks are strictly for breeding or meat in most cases.
> If you think he is worthy of siring kids then maybe leave him intact. If not wether.


Agreed :thumb: How are his lines? Does he have a really nice dam/sire? Another thing that should be brought into consideration, are his lines strong enough to pass on to kids?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Maggie said:


> Would 4-h kids be interested in a kid born so late in the season? He is a really nice kid, the only reason I am considering wethering him is because he has a split in his scrotum... which obviously wouldn't be a problem after I banded him


Most 4-h kids around here prefer the bigger wet hers so they probably wouldn't care. How bad is the spit? how old is he? if it's just the splite that you think is a problem then that would mean you have to wether him unless it's a big split. I agree that you need to look at his lines if he is registered also.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get a picture? And show the spit as well.....


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I agree with Pam Pictures of him and his split.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I would have replied sooner, but haven't had any power all day. His split is pretty big, would not pass breed standards. It didn't look as bad when he was little, but its pretty clear that is about 1/3 way up his testicles. He is a nice little guy otherwise and has a nice pedigree as well.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

wether hom. even ifyouhave to sell himby the pound its better thanthesplit gettingpassedon to potential kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is up to you on what to do...if you don't think he should be a buck ....then wether him....... I know it can be a hard decision to make.... :hug:


----------

